# New Roadster Owner



## dekor8tor (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi all just to say hello ive just bought a 2005 Mk1 Roadster and it is fantastic will post some pics soon


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Look forward to the pics! Welcome to the forum.

Check out TTOC -- a good club to join

TTitan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome all the best people drive roadsters  :wink: 
have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome all the best people drive roadsters  :wink:
> have a look here http://www.ttoc.co.uk


No ,they don't :wink: Welcome anyway


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome 2 The Forum! 8)


----------

